# Outdoor Hatchling Enclosures at the Arizona Tortoise Compound



## Anthony P (Mar 18, 2014)

The title of this thread speaks for itself. This is an awesome video that shows a multitude of healthy hatchlings. Andrew outdid himself on this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJTBnKIcvRw


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 18, 2014)

Too cool!!


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 18, 2014)

Too bad that I can not open the link where I at.

I will wait till I go home to watch. It must be cool.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 18, 2014)

Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 19, 2014)

*Fantastic, I really like your set up!*


----------



## wellington (Mar 19, 2014)

It's really nice. However, where's the humidity for raising smooth tortoises? AZ is one place that really needs the added humidity. Would love to see what they look like a couple months after being outside. Also, did I miss the hides? I only seen one flower pot per enclosure. Not trying to be negative, just curious.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Wellington. We have raised up quite a few different sets up tortoise species from hatchlings with perfect shells. The hatchling enclosure is a very simple one for sure. If you notice in the video we do have misters for extra humidity. With the hatchlings being housed on clovers, grasses and alfalfa, dew will collect every morning in the enclosures. This will dry up once the heat sets in of coarse. Watering the plants at the Compound is an every other day adventure to keep them all happy and alive. We keep a water dish in each of the enclosures for the hatchlings to drink from when they so choose.(these get filled daily) All of the hatchlings get collected up and soaked almost every other day as well. We will not flood the hatchling enclosures due to worry about cross contamination, we will simply spray down the whole area lightly with a hose every couple days . Most of the hatchlings will hide and sleep in the thicker piles of greens around the perimeters of the enclosure. The one clay hide/pot is used mostly for extra shade for the tortoises during the middle of the hot afternoon. It gives the enclosures a uniform look as well, which we like. You would be very surprised Wellington, Arizona is perfect for raising smooth shelled tortoises. Humidity is only one of many factors that have to do with smooth shell growth. Our tortoises get proper hydration as well as correct diet, exercise, and natural sunlight. Attention to detail and love is all that is needed to raise perfect shelled, healthy tortoises in Arizona.

When one thinks of Arizona they imagine a dry desert landscape. This is not the case at our Compound. Some enclosures are setup like that for species that need it , such as our Native Desert Tortoises, Sulcatas, ect. Testudo and Mediterranean species' enclosures are very heavily planted with both a ''dry'' and ''wet'' side. The tropical tortoise species' enclosures have extra shade, foliage, misters, water holes and mud pits without a "dry" side. All of our adult tortoise enclosures have a "dry" home for the tortoises to retreat into, even the tropicals.

In regards to tropical or semi tropical plant life we maintain at the Compound is - Madagascar Palms, Banana Tress, Canna lily's, Peach Trees, Pomegranate Trees, Hibiscus, Bamboo, Tea Trees, Fig Trees, Agave Trees also few different palm and citrus trees as well to name a few. They all grow just fine in the Arizona.


Few photos of hold backs that were raised from hatchlings then offered to the public as Yearlings. All raised outdoors 10 months out of the year..


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 19, 2014)

You have a great selection of tort baby's , so when do we get to see the adult enclosures ?


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 20, 2014)

Join us on Facebook, we showcase most of our enclosures, tortoises and breeding successes there.
We will get more video clips up on TFO with theTurtleRoom's help here in the near future for sure.
Big thanks to the guys at theTurtleRoom.com for what they do over there and the technical support with A.T.C.'s videos!!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 20, 2014)

I love it. Great set up! Your tortoises are beautiful.


----------



## GotTort (Mar 20, 2014)

It was interesting to see where my little guy spent his early months.


----------

